# Zapf SR71 Builds



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if any completed SR71 builds? http://zaphaudio.com/SR71.html

I have seen a few mentions of people starting them in other forums but no post construction reviews. I cant really find anything about them other than the zaph page.


----------

